# Besoin d'aide rapide au sujet de SOS disque SVP



## xantho (12 Juillet 2001)

*Suite a une page du serveur de macgeneration (coincidence ? ch'pas) "we are experiencing high machin  J'ai eu un gros gros coup de gel de mon MAC (IMAC dvse 500 392Mo).*
J'ai fait un reparage de SOS dique et systematiquement quand il ne reste que 27sec precisement j'ai ce message :
_"Vérification du disque Macintosh DD.
Vérification des structures HFS du volume.
Vérification des structures HFS Plus du volume.
Déverrouillage du nom de volume.
Vérification du BTree des fragments.
Vérification des fragments de fichiers.
Vérification du BTree du catalogue.
Problème :  Invalid BTree Header, 0, 0
Vérification du catalogue.
Problème :  Missing file record for file thread, 143978, 775
Problème : la routine MountCheck a détecté des erreurs mineures.
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
Impossible de continuer. Une erreur interne est survenue."_
*Aidez-moi SVP par pitie. Je me meurs la je sais pas ce qui se passe *






xantho@mac.Com

[11 juillet 2001 : message édité par xantho]


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2001)

Je pense que c'est simplement du au fait qu'il n'arrive pas à réparer le disque sur lequel se trouve le système actif.

démarre ton iMac sur un CD système (le CDRom de MacOS 9 par exemple), en appuyant sur la touche C à l'allumage. Ensuite tu pourra relancer SOS disque (celui du CD ou celui du disque dur, peu importe, et il devrait réussir à remettre de l'ordre ...


----------



## archeos (12 Juillet 2001)

Euh rapide ça va pas être pour aujourd'hui, surtout que Gwenhiver est vraiment en vacances (à moins qu'il ait pris un autre pseudo)


----------



## benR (12 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Euh rapide ça va pas être pour aujourd'hui, surtout que Gwenhiver est vraiment en vacances (à moins qu'il ait pris un autre pseudo)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un seul être vous manque...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faisait quand même pas les forums à lui tout seul, Gwen !

As-tu essayé de lancer SOS disque depuis un CD ?


----------



## xantho (12 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remyleroy:
*Je pense que c'est simplement du au fait qu'il n'arrive pas à réparer le disque sur lequel se trouve le système actif.

démarre ton iMac sur un CD système (le CDRom de MacOS 9 par exemple), en appuyant sur la touche C à l'allumage. Ensuite tu pourra relancer SOS disque (celui du CD ou celui du disque dur, peu importe, et il devrait réussir à remettre de l'ordre ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bouh  j'ai deja essaye : c'est pareil !!!
SOS disque est cense reparer alors pourquoi a 27sec. de la fin de sa rep. il me signale une erreur systeme qui l'a interrompu ??????? Je panique la


----------



## roro (12 Juillet 2001)

ton Mac fonctionne ??

as tu un autre utilitaire disque que celui fourni par Apple ?


----------



## xantho (12 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*ton Mac fonctionne ??

as tu un autre utilitaire disque que celui fourni par Apple ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le pire c'est que mon MAC fonctionne : de plus j'ai fait le tri dans les extensions et dans les prefs mais c'est toujours pareil : meme message.
Par contre j'ai pas d'autre utilitaire disque je sais meme pas qu'il en existait !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je peux en trouver un ou et gratos si possible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SVP
Je suis tjs par ailleurs tres chers mac users a l'ecoute de vos soluces


----------



## Gwenhiver (12 Juillet 2001)

Euh franchement, si ton Mac fonctionne, oublie tout ça.
SOS Disque, et le checking automatique au démérrage après une extinction incorrecte, c'est du folklore.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juillet 2001)

Y avait TechTool 1.21 qui était dispo en Freeware ... mais je l'ai viré de mon disque depuis que j'ai acheté TechTool3.
Si tu peux le trouver en download ...

Quelle version de MacOS as tu également ? Parce qu'Apple a sorti récemment une nouvelle version de SOS Disque, qui reconnait et corrige des erreurs supplémentaires. Si tu es en 9.1 vérifie que tu as bien la dernière version.


----------



## Bernard53 (13 Juillet 2001)

Personnellement je ne laisserais pas cette erreur sur le disque, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'elle se répare toute seule ; en plus c'est la porte ouverte à de nouvelles futures erreurs qui ne feront que s'envenimer les unes les autres.
Je pencherais pour passer Norton Disk Doctor ou DiskWarrior, mais ils ne sont pas gratuits ; peut-être existe-t-il une version d'évaluation de Norton ? Pensez aussi à faire des sauvegardes e temp en temps.

Salutations.


----------



## xantho (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Y avait TechTool 1.21 qui était dispo en Freeware ... mais je l'ai viré de mon disque depuis que j'ai acheté TechTool3.
Si tu peux le trouver en download ...

Quelle version de MacOS as tu également ? Parce qu'Apple a sorti récemment une nouvelle version de SOS Disque, qui reconnait et corrige des erreurs supplémentaires. Si tu es en 9.1 vérifie que tu as bien la dernière version.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comment je peux trouver les dernieres mise a jour de SOS disque SVP??-- j'ai un peu trainer sur le site d'apple mais leur nouvelle mise en page m'a pris la carafe au depourvu et j'ai fait du cafe trop serre---  (j'ai bien MAC os 9,1)


----------



## LCT (17 Juillet 2001)

Votre problème "Invalid BTree Header" implique que votre disque a besoin d'une réparation.
Il n'est pas conseillé de laisser votre disque dans cet état.
Si vous ne pouvez pas vous procurer Norton Utilities ou TechTool 3, je ne vois donc qu'une solution : Sauvegardez votre disque et formatez-le avec Outil Disque dur.
C'est une opération assez longue malheureusement. Il vaudrait mieux vous acheter Norton Utilities ou TechTool 3. C'est un achat utile pour ne pas dire indispensable, de mon point de vue, même si ces prog. ne sont pas parfaits. Ils sont en tout cas plus efficaces que SOS Disque quelle qu'en soit la version.
Cordialement.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par xantho:
*

Comment je peux trouver les dernieres mise a jour de SOS disque SVP??-- j'ai un peu trainer sur le site d'apple mais leur nouvelle mise en page m'a pris la carafe au depourvu et j'ai fait du cafe trop serre---  (j'ai bien MAC os 9,1)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La page pour les mises à jour chez Apple est ici :  http://www.info.apple.com/support/downloads.html  si vous suivez les liens sur cette page (je ne dis pas que c'est facile !!) vous arrivez pour votre demande à celle pour la dernière version de SOS Disque qui est là : http://downloAd.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/French-Universal/Macintosh/Utilities/Disk_First_Aid/  , bien sûr il vaut mieux comprendre un peu l'anglais ! car SOS Disque se nomme là-bas Disk First Aid.

Salutations.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Juillet 2001)

M....ince,
désolé pour la largeur de la fenêtre à cause du lien un peu grand.


----------



## xantho (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*Votre problème "Invalid BTree Header" implique que votre disque a besoin d'une réparation.
Il n'est pas conseillé de laisser votre disque dans cet état.
Si vous ne pouvez pas vous procurer Norton Utilities ou TechTool 3, je ne vois donc qu'une solution : Sauvegardez votre disque et formatez-le avec Outil Disque dur.
C'est une opération assez longue malheureusement. Il vaudrait mieux vous acheter Norton Utilities ou TechTool 3. C'est un achat utile pour ne pas dire indispensable, de mon point de vue, même si ces prog. ne sont pas parfaits. Ils sont en tout cas plus efficaces que SOS Disque quelle qu'en soit la version.
Cordialement.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*comment sauvegarder tout un disque ???????*
A l'heure ou MAC os X va "supplanter" le 9.1 (j'attend un ch'tit peu avant de l'avoir, questions manque de perfection ?) ne vaut-il pas mieux attendre avant d'acheter ces utilitaires ????
*En ce qui concerne mon p'tit probleme je suis en train de me demander si c'en est pas un gros* :
la paranoia aidant j'ai remarque d'autres soucis plus ou moins "graves" :
1) j'ai achete mon MAC l'annee derniere (ca doit faire un an maintenant) et depuis 1 mois a peu pres le DD "cogne", fait un "clic-CLAC-clac" de temps en temps et j'ai cru lire sur MacG que c'etait pas forcement une bonne nouvelle
2) le photoshop 4.0 qu'on m'a prete(la license n'est pas a mon nom bien sur) refuse de s'initialiser cause erreur disque ; et pour l'instant c'est la seule appli. qui deconne meme si je le remplace par celui qui est sur le CD que j'ai en pret ca va tjs pas
La je crois que je commence a me sentir seul : je ne connais aucune boite apple dans la region lyonnaise (j'y habite, berk) et j'ai achete mon mac a dijon (j'y habitais, pfffff)
AU SECOURS OUINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## xantho (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bernard53:
*M....ince,
désolé pour la largeur de la fenêtre à cause du lien un peu grand.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci bernard53 je vais l'installer et voir ce que ca donne mais je suis pessimiste (voir au-dessus)
RE-OUINNNNNNNNNN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me sens seul au monde et personne ne m'aime

P.S : Pourquoi depuis que j'ai mon MAC d'amour que j'aime j'ai ce sentiment de temps-en-temps ?????
Et Steve JOBS il serait temps de faire valoir ton nom et donc de mettre au TRAVAIL pour qu'on se sente un peu moins seuls la en europe mais oui le p'tit bout de terre a droite (sur la carte) de TON amerique !!!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par xantho:
*
comment sauvegarder tout un disque ???????
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le mieux est de te procurer Tri-Backup de la société Tri-Edre, qui fait çà très bien et relativement simplement. http://www.tri-edre.com 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *En ce qui concerne mon p'tit probleme je suis en train de me demander si c'en est pas un gros. depuis 1 mois a peu pres le DD "cogne", fait un "clic-CLAC-clac" de temps en temps *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah que non, çà n'est pas une bonne nouvelle. Comme l'a suggéré LCT, à priori à juste raison, ton disque est en train de lacher. Le clong que tu entends est provoqué par une tête de lecture qui vient en butée ... problème classique qui signifie que ton disque n'a plus que quelques heures/jours à vivre. Alors si tu n'as pas possibilité de faire jouer une garantie ... le mieux est d'emmener ton mac chez un revendeur qui fera la copie de ton disque sur un neuf, et échangera alors celui qui est défectueux.
Et fait le vite, avant que plus rien ne soit récupérable.


----------



## roro (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Comme l'a suggéré LCT, à priori à juste raison, ton disque est en train de lacher. Le clong que tu entends est provoqué par une tête de lecture qui vient en butée ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

peut être que oui, peut être que non. Si ça se trouve, le bruit qu'entend xantho est tout à fait normal !

pour photoshop 4, il est trop ancien pour le 9.1. Normal que t'aies des emmerdes avec.


----------



## xantho (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*

peut être que oui, peut être que non. Si ça se trouve, le bruit qu'entend xantho est tout à fait normal !

pour photoshop 4, il est trop ancien pour le 9.1. Normal que t'aies des emmerdes avec.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

To be or not to be tha is the big pb : j'ai plus que 3 jours de garantie : je crois que quitte a me passer qqs jour de ma brele et pour quelques ronds je vais aller taquiner le revendeur apple 
Tri-backup est une bonne idee j'ai decouvert un bon soft : merci beaucoup mais compacter 20Go :brrrrrrr trop long (j'ai pas la qualite d'etre patient )
bon allez les pages jaune  J'aime pas les de faites grrrrrr


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*


pour photoshop 4, il est trop ancien pour le 9.1. Normal que t'aies des emmerdes avec.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


J'utilises Photoshop 4.0ME tous les jours ou presque sur mon Powerbook G3/400 sous MacOS 9.1 sans aucun problème!!! (même sous OS X en environnement classic ça semble fonctionner)


----------



## roro (18 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remyleroy:
*
J'utilises Photoshop 4.0ME tous les jours ou presque sur mon Powerbook G3/400 sous MacOS 9.1 sans aucun problème!!! (même sous OS X en environnement classic ça semble fonctionner)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dans ce cas, mea culpa.
Je propose alors de virer les préfs de photoshop et de le relancer. L'erreur disque ne devrait plus apparaître.


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*

peut être que oui, peut être que non. Si ça se trouve, le bruit qu'entend xantho est tout à fait normal !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En 15 ans de boulot j'en ai vu des disques faire ce genre de bruit. Mais aucun n'y a survécu bien longtemps ...
Un clong-clong n'est pas un bruit normal ! Les têtes ne doivent pas aller au delà des plages de recherche. Si elles le font c'est que le disque est endommagé quelque part.


----------



## xantho (21 Juillet 2001)

Bon les copains a y est je suis alle chez "actitec" a lyon 3° ; c'est un revendeur apple agree :
Resultat cool : l'habitude n'est une bonne mere car je ne m'etais pas apercu au fil du temps que mon MAC faisait un vacarme epoustouflant !!!!
Maintenant que je l'ai recupere il fait plus de bruit du tout=&gt;Alors va savoir ce qu'ils ont fait ??? un peu de graisse sur le ventilo un coup de marteau sur la coque, un formatage et on fait passer pour du neuf change sous garantie ?????
Non , efin j'espere pas !!!!!
Resultat2 : tres katastrophique : la perte de donnee toutes mes bonnes adresses, mes p'tits softs accumules au fil du temps et les adresses mail etc =&gt;tout perdu tout ca !!!!!!
J'avais trouve stuffit deluxe sur le web : grille !!!!!
Et vive les heures de remise a jour sur le site apple 
Bon l'essentiel et qu'il est passe sous garantie
Au fait avis aux amateurs : si vous voulez une sauvegarde de disque quand vous allez chez des techniciens : c'est 1000 balles de l'heure HT et pour chaque Go sauve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Moi du coup je me suis fait mal (tres mal) et j'ai achete un ZIP 250 USB powered (avec ca apparement pas de soucis de sauvegarde il a fonctionne avec l'os de base et sans installs aucune)car toast et disk burner ont fait la danse des desagrement pile le jour ou j'avais besoin de mon graveur pour sauver mes donnees.
Bon la je crois que j'ai plus besoin d'aide pour SOS disque Donc *je vous remercie tous  pour votre serviabilite* voila voila
Par contre je ne suis pas avare de conseils pour me premunir contre ce genre de p'tite memerde !!!!!!
P.S. :saveeeeezzz pas ou je pourrais avoir un utilitaire complet et libre qui me permette de fair des ".sit", "sea","hqx" etc (ou un N/S )
faudrait e ncauser quoi !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[21 juillet 2001 : message édité par xantho]


----------



## roro (21 Juillet 2001)

l'utilitaire en question s'appelle stuffit et tu le trouves sur http://www.stuffit.com/ 


pour les 1000balles/heure/Go... c'est l'hallucination !!!!
soit... je me rappelle du temps ou j'ai acheté mon LC475 (en 1994) chez un revendeur (plutôt orienté entreprise), le DD commençait à faire un bruit terrible alors que le Mac avait un peu plus d'un an. Le revendeur a été très cool et il m'a changé le DD (il a joué sur la garantie de 2 ans des DD Quantum... pourtant c'était bien un DD d'origine sensé être garanti un an comme le Mac). Il m'a aussi réalisé le transfert de données en qques minutes sous mes yeux. (250Mo à l'époque, c'était beaucoup)

Faire payer une prestation, OK, mais faut pas abuser sur les prix !


----------



## roro (22 Juillet 2001)

quel rapport avec les autres posts ??????

[22 juillet 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## xantho (22 Juillet 2001)

Mais oui j'ai pas hallucine sur la virgule !
Vive la politique apple !!!
Comme ca ils risquent de retouner dans leur niche comme disent les PCistes.
Il ne faudrait pas oublier que *ce qui a fait la force de BILL* c'est d'avoir mis des prix trop hauts pour son OS et ses softs par contre pour ce qui est du piratage il a laisser pisser un peu, tout en moderant de temps en temps.
Le resultat a fait qu'il a eu le monopole car tout le monde en voyant les prix s'est empresse de pirater : finalement tout le monde avait ses softs. Il ne restait donc a BILL qu'a creer les *up to date payant : monopole et $$$$$$$ sont venus tout seul.*
Une recette simple qu'apple n'a pas eu le scrupule de pratiquer par contre ils restent un lourd en ce qui concerne la fidelisation des clients : ils pourraient faire un peu plus de fleurs des chauvins d'amerlos.


----------



## xantho (22 Juillet 2001)

Bon c'est vrai on a l'impression de s'eloigner un peu mais quand on y regarde :
*Je n'ai pu avoir de l'aide que grace a vous* (souriez vous pouvez etre fier) et pas a apple =&gt; _d'ou cette impression d'abandon_ (chez les PCistes les assembleurs foisonnent donc la chance de trouver "physiquement" un gars aidant est plus elevee)
Et quand on trouve des reparateurs agrees, au lieu d'etre arrangeants pour donner l'impression de faire des faveurs (attitude commerciale) _ils saquent avec leur prix._
Dans ma derniere intervention je voulais simplement dire qu'avec un probleme comme le mien qui apparement arrive quelques fois (en tous largement moins souvent que dans un PC) _mis a part la debrouille et l'entre-aide faut RAQUER bien fort ou t'as que dalle !!!_
*C'est pas une politique aussi lucrative que celle BILL* et c'est dommage car meme si les MACintoshiens ont une bien meilleure mentalite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*ont en souffre un peu  *
*Tout ca pour bien souligner que ce site est absolument cool et tres bien etudie (tres bon classement des themes, bonne hierarchie des intervenants) : UNE VRAIE OASIS de renseignements et de bonnes gens quoi !!!!!*
Faut surtout pas vous changer ni essayer de grandir mais de vous perfectionner  !!!!!!














signature ::::::&gt;


----------



## Hurrican (24 Juillet 2001)

Plus de bruit et perte de tout un tas d'infos ... normal, ils ont changé le disque ... mais il ont pas récupèré tes fichiers persos, préférences, etc ... A moins qu'ils aient eu un gros problème, ils auraient pu faire un effort ... et récupéré le dossier des préférences ...


----------



## xantho (24 Juillet 2001)

Intransigeant (je le dis tout fort : c'est ACTITEC a LYON ; ils travaillent avec BIMP tjs A LYON): ils ont joue ceux qui comprennent pas : "ah mais vous voyez pas ce qu'il y a de marque sur l'affiche ? =1075ff HT par heure et par Go de sauvegarde !!! Vous avez qu'a aller voir ailleurs c'est encore plus cher ! Si on vous fait une faveur a vous il faudra la faire aux autres aussi !!!!!"
Rien voulu savoir ,eux pas comprendre !!!!!
Apple est deja cher mais eux ils ont rajoute une bonne couche de $$$$$ pour leur pomme (c'est le cas de le dire ) =&gt; je trouverais bien un autre reparateur moins radin  enfin j'espere


----------

